# Not enough light?



## Old Toby (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi dudes i'm growing in a greenhouse in my back garden but the size of my garden is tiny and so my palnts are only getting direct sunlight between the hours of 3pm til 8pm, i noticed the hairs (or what i thought were hairs) 3 wks ago and they have gone a reddish colour but you would have to really squint to find them.I planted my babies on the 2nd june, do you think i'm behind schdule?
p.s. i will put up some pics tomorow when i get my bro's camera.
p.p.s. i forgot to say that my kitchen light shines into the greenhouse at night, its not mad bright or anything but is that gonna effect my babies at all?
Cheers.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 27, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hi dudes I'm growing in a greenhouse in my back garden but the size of my garden is tiny and so my plants are only getting direct sunlight between the hours of 3pm til 8pm, i noticed the hairs (or what i thought were hairs) 3 wks ago and they have gone a reddish colour but you would have to really squint to find them. I planted my babies on the 2nd June, do you think I'm behind schedule?
> 
> my kitchen light shines into the greenhouse at night, its not mad bright or anything but is that gonna effect my babies at all?


 
Hey Toby, I'll wait till I see your pics before advising you on them. The light from your kitchen *may* affect the flowering of your plants. It's better to have no lights on them, even for brief periods. The interruption of darkness can cause slow budding, low budding, and hermies.

This is a dirt grow? What are you using for nutes?


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm using a product called Bio Grow Liquid plant grow from a dutch company called BioBizz, its 8.0-2.0-6.0. I'll post them pics tomorrow!


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2006)

Heres 1 pic of my plants anyway, i tried uploading more but erased them by mistake...DUH me!


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2006)

Heres some more pics im puttin up as many as i can so i hope i dont crash the whole site haha!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 28, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> I'm using a product called Bio Grow Liquid plant grow from a dutch company called BioBizz, its 8.0-2.0-6.0. I'll post them pics tomorrow!


 
Nice looking plants man! Good and healthy looking!!!!!!!

I'm not sure what the season where you live is, (and please don't tell us where you live), but as the days get shorter, your plant should start flowering. The flowers will be obvious to you when they happen. If you're in shorter days already, then it's possible your kitchen light has "fooled" the plants into thinking they still have long day lighting.

Let me know how many hours of light you have now at the latitude you live in. I'll be able to tell you what nutes to use at this point when I know what season your plant is expecting now.

Here's a short example of what nutes you should be giving your plants. Keep in mind that these examples are generic. Depending on the strain you're growing, available light and nutrients, method of growing, and other factors, the need for different nutes can be quite different.

The grow guide right here on MarP's Home Page is a great way to introduce yourself to advanced MJ growing.

From MarP's Home Page:

*Marijuana plants require food to grow*. The three main components are nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P), and potassium (K). These are needed for strong root growth, strong vegetative growth, and for lush, full flowering and high yields. 
Most potting soils come with a balanced NPK ratio that will sustain a plant for the first 2-3 weeks. However, as the plant grows taller and wider, supplemental nutrients are required. 
*In the vegetative stage*, a good 20 - 20 - 20 supplement is often adequate to maintain proper growth and development. Most growers dilute this formula to one-half or one-quarter strength, as marijuana does not tolerate full-strength nutrient feedings well. This can be given once or twice a week, although some growers use it at every feeding. 
*In the flowering stage*, a higher ratio of phosphorus is needed to promote and encourage flowering, as these flowers are the bud sites, and the number of flowers affect the end yield. Phosphorus alone, or phosphorus in a higher ratio - 10 - 30 - 10, is often used in this stage. 
*Secondary foods* that the marijuana plants need are calcium, sulphur, and magnesium. These foods ensure that plant photosynthesis is maintained, allowing strong growth and good development. 
*The trace minerals* a plant needs are boron, copper, molybdenum, zinc, iron and manganese. The marijuana plant takes up a minimal amount of these elements, but they are essential to the overall well-being of the plant. 
All these nutrients work together to maintain healthy growth and development. Plants will grow poorly or not at all if deprived of any one of these nutrients. If the lack is severe, the plant may go into nutrient lockout, which is the lack of one nutrients blocking the uptake of all the rest, thus causing the plant to die. 
*Careful*, occasional assessment of your plant will determine whether it is healthy and stable, or lacking in any of these nutrients. These problems are easily fixed, but correcting them is very essential to the continued growth and development of your plant.

******************************
Good luck to you man!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 28, 2006)

repot

repot

repot


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheers Stoney Bud, Sunrise is 6.28am and sunset is 8.22pm. At the momoent i'm nuteing them every 3 days. If you notice the smaller plant at the end in my first pic, its very small and skinny and i'm worried for it, any ideas? I was thinking about maybe experimenting with it by covering one of the branches with a black bag to force flower it just to see what happens.


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2006)

hi ya toby...if you'll block that ambient light from the kitchen, I'm betting you won't need to "force flower".


----------



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

like the man said, those pots are way too small


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheers for the info dudes! Hi Sombro how much bigger in pot size should i go? at the min i'm using a 4L pot.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

20-28 liter / 5-7 gallon containers...asap


----------



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

the bigger pot the better, i've got mine in about 25L pots and I'm still so paranoid that they're going to get rootbound that I've cut the bottoms out and planted them in the ground,

good luck


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 29, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Cheers Stoney Bud, Sunrise is 6.28am and sunset is 8.22pm. At the momoent i'm nuteing them every 3 days. If you notice the smaller plant at the end in my first pic, its very small and skinny and i'm worried for it, any ideas? I was thinking about maybe experimenting with it by covering one of the branches with a black bag to force flower it just to see what happens.


Hey Toby, If you get some quality nutrients that are formulated for growing pot, it will help your grow. Hick would be a great one for information on that.

Larger pots like the other guys said and blocking that light.

Give the plants time to recover from transplanting and they should grow like crazy.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## HGB (Aug 29, 2006)

sombro said:
			
		

> the bigger pot the better, i've got mine in about 25L pots and I'm still so paranoid that they're going to get rootbound that I've cut the bottoms out and planted them in the ground,
> 
> good luck



let me ease your mind 

block the light from the kitchen.... you still have 14 hours of light so gonna need to wait a bit longer

plants look good

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2006)

People of MPMF. This guy here (HGB) is amazing on his "experiments". He is always finding new ways to grow MJ. Pay attention to this guy.


----------



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

Those pics are fantastic.


How did you get it to grow in a thimble??


----------



## HGB (Aug 29, 2006)

sombro said:
			
		

> Those pics are fantastic.
> 
> 
> How did you get it to grow in a thimble??



thx sombro,

the how to will have to go into the proper forum as i dont want to trash Old Toby's help thread 

grow on


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

The manicured stem in that intsy planter...the one with the freshly turned soil....where are it's roots?


----------



## HGB (Aug 29, 2006)

W ï l l said:
			
		

> The manicured stem in that intsy planter...the one with the freshly turned soil....where are it's roots?



where all roots grow


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

You should do those for xmas stocking stuffers.


----------



## sombro (Aug 30, 2006)

and the roots don't fill the pot??? 

please,please share the secrets of the bonsai bud.

is it something you wax on & wax off??



Apologies OT, no more tangental banter on your thread.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 30, 2006)

Dont worry bout my thread dudes im just fascinated with HGB's mini grow! How'd you do that man?! its like MJ for smurfs or sumtin lol!


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2006)

> you still have 14 hours of light so gonna need to wait a bit longer



Twi: 5:58am
Sunrise: 6:25am
Sunset: 7:34pm
Twi: 8:01pm..<----10 hrs of 'total' outdoor night(13 hrs of "sunshine"). Full southern exposure. This one has been flowering for about a month. No exposure to 'artificial' ambient light, no 'forced' flowering with 36 hours of darkness, no unnatural stimulation of any sort. Simply "Mother Nature" taking it's course. 
This particular strain should be very close to matured and finished by the time 12/12 is reached outdoors under the natural cycle.
Not all strains are this far along at this point. But ALL are well into flowering.

That is one cool li'l plant HGB


----------



## HGB (Aug 30, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Twi: 5:58am
> Sunrise: 6:25am
> Sunset: 7:34pm
> Twi: 8:01pm..<----10 hrs of 'total' outdoor night(13 hrs of "sunshine"). Full southern exposure. This one has been flowering for about a month. No exposure to 'artificial' ambient light, no 'forced' flowering with 36 hours of darkness, no unnatural stimulation of any sort. Simply "Mother Nature" taking it's course.
> ...



say Hick,

kinda what i was trying to say.... thx for the better wording 

wanted to get a piccy of my outdoor girls but the bear in the air has been active around my parts 

OT can you black out  the window for the rest of the grow or move the plants at night to a darker place?  

I have allso seen green house grows  where a tomato cage is used around the plant then a couple of large  black trash bags are used to cover the plants...( used alot in the winter in cali green houses)... i can probly dig up a piccy of this if want to see how it's done

should see some budage after a week or 2 if you can

grow on


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi HGB yeah if you can rustle up a pic of how thats done that would be great!  To your other question about movin the plants i'd be a bit reluctant at the moment cos the harsh weather is setting in here with very high winds and all and i dont want my babies to get thrown around.


----------



## HGB (Aug 30, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hi HGB yeah if you can rustle up a pic of how thats done that would be great!  To your other question about movin the plants i'd be a bit reluctant at the moment cos the harsh weather is setting in here with very high winds and all and i dont want my babies to get thrown around.



say OT,

just found 1 piccy soz.....  this was taken on 3-17-06 in LA and was used to keep the girls from going into reveg while new vegers where planted 

(perputal harvest outdoors year round in a green house)

double black heavy duty trash bags where used and left vented just a little bit on the bottom

hope that helps you some

grow on


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot about an impish plant I used to have...


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanx HGB thats a good idea! and then i can just put a few black sacks around them at night. what dya think of the idea of black sacks along the wall of my greenhouse either?


----------



## HGB (Aug 30, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Thanx HGB thats a good idea! and then i can just put a few black sacks around them at night. what dya think of the idea of black sacks along the wall of my greenhouse either?



say OT,

your more than welcome and it seems the wheels are spin'n in your head 

to be honest i would just black out the window at night with some poly vinyl.. thats got to be alot less of a pain in the ass then line'n the side of the GH..

most hydro stores sell it by the foot and $1.50 is more than enought to get what you would need.... 10 bucks would do the whole side of your GH as well

good luck and grow on


----------

